# You Learn Something New Every Day



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 29, 2016)

I did not know any of this about a common dish that you find in Hawaii, 
yet I've never seen it anywhere else:
Saimin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saimin
this is so interesting me, maybe not to many others but ... 

What interesting fact have you found?


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 29, 2016)

I learn new things about food and cooking often....  

but ask me that question and I immediately draw a blank.

thinking   thinking   thinking


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2016)

You said "mixed plate" means "leftovers" on the islands, K-girl.  I did not know that!  We ordered mixed plate at restaurants, hoping it wasn't just their leftovers!  It was all good though.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 29, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You said "mixed plate" means "leftovers" on the islands, K-girl.  I did not know that!  We ordered mixed plate at restaurants, hoping it wasn't just their leftovers!  It was all good though.



Well, dawg, "Mixed Plate" isn't necessarily leftovers, but a mish-mash of whatever, different things, in a restaurant anyways.  At home, yeah, you'd just throw together whatever you had in the `fridge and call it "Mixed Plate" ... a little of this, a little of that, some steamed white rice and you're good to go!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DwO9vCrN04&feature=youtu.be

Oh my!
Ya learn somethin' new every day!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 7, 2019)

Two lessons I learned here, from King Arthur Flour
1) Use a lady's shower cap to cover doughs set aside to rise
2) Spray said shower cap with vegetable spray to avoid stickage


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2019)

"You learn something new every day"


I'm so not tech savvy that I hesitate to post what I recently discovered as something new to me.
Often I read something new here, like the name of a dish I've never heard of. The shortcut I learned is to highlight the name of the dish (or whatever) and right click to "search Google for highlight".  I must be a total luddite! Highlight that word and see what I mean.  Did everyone know this but me?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 8, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> "You learn something new every day"
> 
> 
> I'm so not tech savvy that I hesitate to post what I recently discovered as something new to me.
> Often I read something new here, like the name of a dish I've never heard of. The shortcut I learned is to highlight the name of the dish (or whatever) and right click to "search Google for highlight".  I must be a total luddite! Highlight that word and see what I mean.  Did everyone know this but me?


I knew it. But, not everyone does. I have had to explain it to lots of people in various groups on the internet.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> "You learn something new every day"
> 
> 
> I'm so not tech savvy that I hesitate to post what I recently discovered as something new to me.
> Often I read something new here, like the name of a dish I've never heard of. The shortcut I learned is to highlight the name of the dish (or whatever) and right click to "search Google for highlight".  I must be a total luddite! Highlight that word and see what I mean.  *Did everyone know this but me?*




Meeeee!
See, ya learn somethin' new every day!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite
I did not know this either 


A wise man told me once,"... if you don't learn something new everyday,
you weren't paying attention."
...and gave me a good smack up-side my head


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 16, 2019)

Ya learn something new everyday:

I did not know that:
if you hold down the ALT key on your computers keyboard,
and then type 248
you will get the 'degree symbol'
°
As in 350°F 
HA! 
try it!

Oh wait, am I the only one who didn't know about this?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2019)

On a Mac, if you hold down the Alt key and type a "0" it gives you the degree symbol. You also get a different symbol holding down the Alt key with each key on the keyboard.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 16, 2019)

How about on a Chrome browser?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 16, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya learn something new everyday:
> 
> I did not know that:
> if you hold down the ALT key on your computers keyboard,
> ...



I use alt + 176 to get °.

If you are using Windows, open the character map and find the funny letter or symbol you want and select it. Many of them show the "alt code" in the bottom right hand corner.

That's how I type the Scandinavian letters: æ, ä, ø, ö, and å.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 16, 2019)

roadfix said:


> How about on a Chrome browser?



*RF*, I have a chromebook and I found that if you hold down the ALT key and then type 0176, you'll get the ° symbol


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 16, 2019)

My iPad has funny symbols that show if cetain vowels or numbers are long-pressed. Long press 0(zero)=°, o=œôõö etc.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2019)

Dawgluver said:


> My iPad has funny symbols that show if cetain vowels or numbers are long-pressed. Long press 0(zero)=°, o=œôõö etc.





taxlady said:


> I use alt + 176 to get °.
> 
> If you are using Windows, open the character map and find the funny letter or symbol you want and select it. Many of them show the "alt code" in the bottom right hand corner.
> 
> *That's how I type the Scandinavian letters: æ, ä, ø, ö, and å*.



I'm so lucky - none of those work for me..  
and considering how much foodies use it ..   again! 

But on my cell phone the accents work on the vowels!  go figure!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2019)

What operating system are you using for your desktop Dragn?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2019)

Both Android and iOS give you choices of letters with diacritical marks when you "long touch" a letter. E.g, if I long touch the "a" on my Android phone, I can choose between eight a's with different "hats" and @.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2019)

long touch=
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
222222222222222222222
88888888888888888888  



Windows10


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> long touch=
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
> 222222222222222222222
> ...



Well, yeah, on a PC, that is what you would get. 

Do you have a numeric keypad? Those alt codes for special characters only work with the numeric keypad, not the number keys above the letter keys.

Can you find "Character Map"? It comes with Windog.

Once you have Character Map open, you find the character you want and highlight it. You can copy and paste it or use the alt code in the bottom right hand corner. Here I have selected the cent signt:


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2019)

I used to do that with a different computer.  This one doesn't have a key pad - I keep forgetting -hitting "page up" and "page down" sit and stare at the screen while I wonder what the heck happened. 

I also generally dis-able my touch-pad.  On the occasions when I have to use it, of course I forget to dis-able again.  Generally discover after I've typed a paragraph or two then look at screen to see it all gone a second later.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2019)

Well, if you don't have a numeric keypad, you will have to use the copy and paste from Character Map.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 13, 2019)

*Food Hacks*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dntHBahbG0M

… you learn something new everyday!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2019)

I have used some of those "hacks". They don't always work as well as in the video.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 13, 2019)

LOL...  same here but I will admit that sometimes practice makes perfect.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2019)

I learned all my kitchen hacks from the ATK book, _Kitchen Hacks_. Great reading with lots of useful info.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 15, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dntHBahbG0M
> 
> … you learn something new everyday!



Hmm, Andy said that he couldn't see a link here :shrug: 

Andy, Try this maybe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dntHBahbG0M&t=6s

I thought this was s pretty cool video, I especially want to try the first one with the fresh Shrimp!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 15, 2019)

They're very nice, clever tricks but the problem is when an occasion arises to use any of these tricks you don't remember them....


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

roadfix said:


> They're very nice, clever tricks but the problem is when an occasion arises to use any of these tricks you don't remember them....



You have that problem also? Don't fret. You are not alone in that department.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 15, 2019)

roadfix said:


> they're very nice, clever tricks but the problem is when an occasion arises to use any of these tricks you don't remember them....





addie said:


> you have that problem also? Don't fret. You are not alone in that department.






agreed!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 31, 2019)

WHAT?! 

I'm so trying this one!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wCjwlhH10Y


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks nifty Kgril. Let us know how it goes. I'm mildly skeptical of the ice cubes coming out of the chocolate that easily.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 31, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Looks nifty Kgril. Let us know how it goes. I'm *mildly skeptical of the ice cubes coming out of the chocolate that easily*.



I was sorta thinkin that same thing *Taxy*
I'll let you know when I try it... I don't have Ice Cream,
nor any brownies and that's the one that I'd really like to try


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2019)

The heat from the chocolate will begin to melt the ice so it should slide right out.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> The hat from the chocolate will begin to melt the ice so it should slide right out.



That makes sense. And I suppose if that doesn't work, one can simply wait until the ice melts.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 31, 2019)

I found the website of this You Tube video:
So Yummy ~ https://soyummy.com/think-outside-b...olatier-hack-perfect-fillable-chocolate-cube/

They said: 
"_Simply dip the ice cube “popsicle” into melted dark chocolate, set onto a plate, and watch as the chocolate sets instantly onto the ice cube. 
Once the chocolate is set, give the ice cube a minute or so to melt down just slightly, wiggle it out, and you’ll have a perfect little chocolate box_."

I think I'd put the Chocolate Cups down on a Silpat sheet or Parchment Paper,
a little bit more non-stick


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> The heat from the chocolate will begin to melt the ice so it should slide right out.



+ 1


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2019)

Kgirl - I fell down the rabbit hole on those chocolate desserts! 

where to start...   where to start...   where to start...


----------



## kenmiller (Aug 1, 2019)

New learning, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 27, 2020)

*Hard Boiled (Cooked) Eggs*

For years now, I've been following Alton Brown's advice on how to Hard Boil an Egg by placing the Eggs into a pot of cold water on the stovetop, bring it to a bare simmer, covering and removing from the heat; leave them there for 15 minutes undisturbed … 
… but I was still getting those un-appetizing green/grey/black rings around the yolk 

It _FINALLY_ hit me not long ago … I was leaving the Eggs in that hot water well past the 15 minutes  until the water was cooled or I remembered go get them 

This last batch of Hard Boiled Eggs I put the timer on for 15 minutes, put them into an ice-bath and stashed them in the chill-box … 


Perfect!
No ugly rings and nice tender whites


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder about hard cooked eggs Kgirl.

I still want to try this method. According to the article, linked on the YouTube site, the eggs should be plunged into cold water when done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IeKQSW1LX8


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2020)

TL, I use this method all the time. It works without fail!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> TL, I use this method all the time. It works without fail!



Thanks, good to know. Do you start with fridge temperature eggs or room temperature eggs?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Thanks, good to know. Do you start with fridge temperature eggs or room temperature eggs?



Planning ahead is not my strong suit.

Refrigerated eggs put into a pot of boiling water. When the cooking time is over, I drain the water, shake the eggs in the pan to crack the shells and add ice water. Let them sit for 15 minutes or more and peel.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm a simple kinda guy.. IP for 5 minutes with 1 cup of water, cooked eggs into a  bowl of ice water..  Done

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2020)

This is the method I follow.

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/10/perfect-boiled-eggs-recipe.html


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> This is the method I follow.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/10/perfect-boiled-eggs-recipe.html



Have you tried the method using a steamer? That sounds interesting to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Have you tried the method using a steamer? That sounds interesting to me.



No I haven't bothered.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks to post of a recipe he's about to try, I read the blog and discovered...

*Canada* is the world's leading producer and exporter of lentils. The province of Saskatchewan produces 95% of Canada's lentils. Canada only began growing lentils in the 1970's – now there are over 5,000 active lentil farmers in Canada.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 29, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks to post of a recipe he's about to try, I read the blog and discovered...
> 
> *Canada* is the world's leading producer and exporter of lentils. The province of Saskatchewan produces 95% of Canada's lentils. Canada only began growing lentils in the 1970's – now there are over 5,000 active lentil farmers in Canada.


What recipe that who is about to try?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 29, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> What recipe that who is about to try?


That had me confused at first, too!  Then I saw the other post, where DL said he was going to post it on this thread.  








						what's cooking next?
					

personally i'm about to make this shepherds pie https://www.diversivore.com/indian-spiced-shepherds-pie-with-mashed-red-lentils/




					www.discusscooking.com


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Yeah, _oops_, my brain knew what I was talking about...  thanks* pepper,*  for clarifying it for GG.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 1, 2023)

My Butter dish has been living on the kitchen counter ever since it started to get cold.
We keep the house at 68° ... I went to dish out some Butter and it was a bit hard still!


----------

